
Show HN: Reakit, the Accessible UI Toolkit for React - hazdiego
https://reakit.io
======
darekkay
I'm glad to see someone so dedicated to publish an accessibility-first UI kit!
I've reviewed the accessibility for 21 different UI libraries [1] and only one
was fully accessible (according to my criteria). I'd like to add your library
to my list, however, the color contrast of your button component is not
sufficient (3.98 - it should be 4.5 for AA).

Another small issue I've found: the "npm install reakit" textarea is focusable
but doesn't have a focus ring (your code examples all do). It's not as
important, as this only affects your documentation page, but I'd either add a
focus ring or disable the focus altogether (as the field is not editable).

[1] [https://darekkay.com/blog/accessible-ui-
frameworks/](https://darekkay.com/blog/accessible-ui-frameworks/)

------
hazdiego
Hi guys. A year ago I left my job to dedicate myself to this open source
project. Now I'm finally releasing its v1.

This is the best project I've ever done in my 17 years of programming. I'm
sure it'll help companies ship accessible web apps with ease.

Feedbacks are welcome.

------
eyelidlessness
This looks like a really good library, well designed with really simple
examples. Thank you for sharing it!

I will admit that it took me a bit to appreciate the extent of what the
library supports browsing on my phone. It wasn’t immediately obvious to me I
could slide the tab bar on the main page, or that the component listing was in
the hamburger menu after clicking the components link. So I had to go hunting
a little bit. Also it is not possible to access the last item in the
components list in mobile safari, the navigation bar obscures it. I’m not sure
how much you’ll want to prioritize the mobile experience of the site, but if
you do I hope this feedback helps.

